# A new Portaluppi



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Congradulations to Charlie and Candy on the birth of their new 8lb.6oz baby girl Isabella.Charlie says both baby and mom are doing fine.
bob


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Charlie I see you have been buisy ,Congrats on the baby girl,thats wonderful!


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Well done Candy,

I hope that you and the baby are doing fine. 
Charlie - I do not think that 'Zzipplette' is a suitable name for the new arrival - LOL

Keep well - Led.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Congrats on the newborn and nice to hear everyone is doing well!

(Gotta be a T-shirt slogan in there somewhere about distance casters and their rods.) ))

Many good wishes for the future, Will.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

charlie and candy. congratulations on the neww arrival, hope all is well.

led. don't give him ideas.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Congratulations and best wishes for a happy healthy baby!!!

Maybe you could call her Pendulette?


----------



## Jim Johnston (Aug 10, 2001)

Congratulations Charlie - you a brave man.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Congrats to the Portaluppi's!

The empire continues to grow 

I hope all are well.

Blaine


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Congradulation Charlie...I thought your hobby was casting.

Bill


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

well done candy and of course charlie, looks like you don,t need any coaching with that technique  
congratulations and best wishes peter


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Congratulations Candy and Charlie!

Hip, Hip, Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS , CANDY, CHARLIE AND BABY.

DWIGHT


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Congradulations Charlie , you're going to need a bigger RV soon .Keep it up and you will have your own team ,"Team Luppi".
Hope Momma and baby doing good ,see ya soon.
Connman


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Congratulations Charlie!!!!! Larry


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

We are two days into it and eveything (except my internet dsl line) is just fine. Thanks for all the good wishes and fun things you all had to say. I got the word via cell phone , the morning after, about Leds suggestion and I begged Candy to, at least, let the middle name be Zipplex or at least just a big Z. She said no and you're too late anyway I just filled out the cirtificate anyway. So I tried guys! We are on pins and needles waiting to see if this one will have colic the way Victoria did, so far she's a lamb. And don't get me wrong, Vic ( who is now 28months old) is worth the trouble,even though she's a wild one( I wonder where she gets it) but for a while there we wondered. Got to run, I'm on an errand and just stopped by the shop, Thanks to all again.


----------

